# Girona province. How do you like it there?



## easy (May 20, 2011)

Thinking about moving there. What are the pros and cons? Climate, housing, prices, environment, culture, English speaking people, tourists, etc. Thank you for the input.


----------



## windwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

I've wondered about Girona too. Maybe someone will comment?


----------



## Egontoast (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll third that. I think the Girona area is a lovely part of Spain. We stayed near Begur earlier this year and enjoyed the spectacular coast line and tiny coves. Not as built up as further south. Also the countryside around Banyoles and slightly northwards was beautiful. I wonder why I don't read so much about expats who live in this area?


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

Maybe they want this area all to themselves and don't want to share it with anybody?


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

Easy 

Im an American (new yorker) looking to move to spain in 2014. How do you like the costa blanca area? My boyfriend and i plan on a fact finding trip in late sept and will be focusing on that area. Alicante and valencia for cities but javea, denia and moraira as well. Open to suggestions for even malaga. Just was wondering a fellow American's view on things!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

easy said:


> Maybe they want this area all to themselves and don't want to share it with anybody?


More likely that there is no one living in that region We're not known for keeping our mouths shut!
Have you tried doing a search for Girona or Gerona using the forum search facility?????????????


----------

